# Can imprinted pigeons still get along with other pigeons?



## karabas (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

Our pigeon is a lone rescue and he's about a year old now. He's clearly imprinted on us and treats my wife as his mate.

He doesn't seem to care very much about other pigeons - we had some living on our balcony and he wouldn't pay attention to them. He also doesn't care about mirrors - so he doesn't seem to think there's another pigeon in there.

Would he still get along with other pigeons? He wants to be with us 24/7 and we obviously can't provide that, so we feel bad - but we're not sure if getting him another pigeon is even going to make a difference.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our pigeon Tracy, a roller, was imprinted on us but immediately took to being in a large flight cage with a really docile other female, Lucy, a racer. Lucy was very lonely and seemed overjoyed to be with another pigeon again. Both are young adults. We had to let them meet gradually but they are best buds now and eat and snuggle and make nests and sit on eggs together quite happily. So yes it is possible for an imprinted pigeon who loves people to be happy with another bird. Similarly, Fiona, a rescued homer quite imprinted on me, is now mated to Blue, a roller. They are obviously quite in love and make nests together. Fiona used to lay eggs for me and was overly friendly with me but since we got Blue, she lays for him instead. I just substitute fake for real eggs, after having let them raise two oops babies. I had to introduce Blue and Fiona gradually however, by putting them in adjoining cages and letting them have supervised visits. Good luck with your rescued bird and thank you for caring about his or her needs. If your bird is a male I suspect he will happily pair up with a female.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm glad you started this thread, cause I was always wondering about that question. I have two imprinted rock pigeons (both males), the oldest now 3 1/2 years and the other 3 years.

Both have never showed any interest in females. I have this beautiful spotted white female that is in love with one of my males and will go to his nestbox when he's cooing for me, but then only gets chased away by him. That must be very confusing for her. I also have a rescued flightless female rock pigeon (also female), but none has ever showed interest in her.

So maybe it works sometimes and maybe not. You can give it a try. If you have a female, she will happily lay eggs for you and incubates them for a couple of weeks and that will keep her occupied and happy.


----------



## karabas (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks guys. That's kinda what I'm afraid of. We didn't get this pigeon on purpose - and if we adopt another one only to find that ours is not interested in being friends with the new one, it would kinda suck. We would be stuck with two lonely pigeons.

I have a feeling that our guy wouldn't care about other pigeons. He's never shown interest in the pigeons outside or in the mirror - so why would he show interest in a new pigeon?

Unfortunately though, ours is a male - so he's constantly cooing, unless he's sitting on my wife's head. But then he's usually cooing out of pleasure, so it's a constant coo-fest


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Do you have a nestbox for him somewhere up high? He will then start spending time in there cooing for your wife to come and lay eggs.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I have three young ferals I hatched and hand reared they are around one month apart age wise. The first hatch was female who is five months old, the boys are trying to pair with her but she's having none of it, in fact she seems scared of them if they start dancing and cooing and flies directly onto a human. She'll share a perch with them and feed with them but although she was raised with them she always seeks out human company instead of pigeon. I hope it will change as she gets older but she's so flighty if they dance to her that I wonder if she will ever choose a bird over us.

Just to add - my female coo's and dances just like the males to my tumbler pigeons, so that behaviour doesn't necessarily mean male and mine have been DNA sexed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually they will like a pigeon companion, but on occasion they may not. Sometimes just takes time. Your bird may very well like a pigeon companion to spend time with. I would get a female and try. Just be patient it may take time, but usually does work. See if you can get a bird that you can return to seller if it doesn't work out. Pigeons are usually much happier with a companion then they are waiting for the attention of a human. I


----------

